# Car Insurance Advice



## Debs1961 (Mar 19, 2018)

We would like to drive down to Granada and stay for 6 months. Keeping our own car with us.
So far we can only find car insurance companies that offer 90 days cover. Is there any company that does longer?
Does anyone drive their own car down to Spain and stay for 6 months or more without having to register it. 

Regards

Debs


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Debs1961 said:


> We would like to drive down to Granada and stay for 6 months. Keeping our own car with us.
> So far we can only find car insurance companies that offer 90 days cover. Is there any company that does longer?
> Does anyone drive their own car down to Spain and stay for 6 months or more without having to register it.
> 
> ...


There are lots of posts like this because the law in Spain is not very well though out for circumstances like yours and insurance comapnies do not want to give cover if the vehicle won't be legal.

A resident in Spain cannot use a foreign registered car, and after 90 days you will be considered a resident (anyone from the EU staying more than 90 days is required to register on the list of EU residents in Spain).

But, the traffic law does allow for exceptions, and one of them is that if the person has his/her main residence otutside of Spain they can use their foreign car for 6 months without registering it in Spain. So, yes, you can stay 6 months with your UK car, but not a day longer (legally speaking).

For insurance, if no UK company will cover you, try a Spanish company, there are expat specific companies in coastal areas and I think Línea Directa has English speaking operators.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Insurance
Under an EU Directive I understand that all companies in the EU must provide minimum cover in all EU countries fee the duration the policy. So if you are satisfied with third party cover they you should be fine


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

Saga and NFU are two English UK companies who place no restrictions on foreign use durations - within the EU - for their policies.... I’m sure there are others.


----------



## ZoeandTom (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi, have a look at LV, you buy it as an extra cover on top of normal insurance, I think it was about 80 pound. Its for 180 days cover in europe.


----------



## uknowwhatimeanharry (Oct 19, 2018)

Overandout said:


> There are lots of posts like this because the law in Spain is not very well though out for circumstances like yours and insurance comapnies do not want to give cover if the vehicle won't be legal.
> 
> A resident in Spain cannot use a foreign registered car, and after 90 days you will be considered a resident (anyone from the EU staying more than 90 days is required to register on the list of EU residents in Spain).
> 
> ...


If you are non-resident, you can bring your car into Spain all year round - of course you need to prove you are not resident all year, and must have the correct MOT Certificate Tax, and Insurance.

It's the driver that the 6 months rule applies to and not the car. The car must remain road legal in its country of origin at all times so would have to go back for an MOT before the year is up but the driver can come over and use it for up to 6 months in any one year. Once the driver (not the car) has been here for over 6 months then they are classed as resident so can't drive a foreign plated car anyway.

/SNIP/


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

uknowwhatimeanharry said:


> If you are non-resident, you can bring your car into Spain all year round - of course you need to prove you are not resident all year, and must have the correct MOT Certificate Tax, and Insurance.
> 
> It's the driver that the 6 months rule applies to and not the car. The car must remain road legal in its country of origin at all times so would have to go back for an MOT before the year is up but the driver can come over and use it for up to 6 months in any one year. Once the driver (not the car) has been here for over 6 months then they are classed as resident so can't drive a foreign plated car anyway.
> 
> /SNIP/


Please do not give out incorrect information on the forum. If you want to say that someone else is wrong (it does happen of course, we are all human), at least try to substantiate your claims so that readers can decide who is correct.

The only country in Europe where the 6 month registration period does not apply is Denmark.

https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/vehicles/registration/registration-abroad/index_en.htm


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Just to clarify:

A non-resident in Spain who does not register their car on Spanish plates after 6 months is contravening Real Decreto Legislativo 6/2015 dated 31st October, Article 68, paragraph 2 (which in turn is regulated at EU level as explained in the link in my post number 7).

Unless one of the exceptions, such as being a student, applies.


----------



## uknowwhatimeanharry (Oct 19, 2018)

Overandout said:


> Just to clarify:
> 
> A non-resident in Spain who does not register their car on Spanish plates after 6 months is contravening Real Decreto Legislativo 6/2015 dated 31st October, Article 68, paragraph 2 (which in turn is regulated at EU level as explained in the link in my post number 7).
> 
> Unless one of the exceptions, such as being a student, applies.


You are wrong, this link fully explains.

See How Long Can I Legally Keep & Drive a UK Registered Car in Spain? - LifeStyle Group

Question asked & answered :closed_2:

Frank


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

uknowwhatimeanharry said:


> You are wrong, this link fully explains.
> 
> See How Long Can I Legally Keep & Drive a UK Registered Car in Spain? - LifeStyle Group
> 
> ...


EU law states that a car must be registered where the vehicle is normally kept and that it must also be taxed and insured in that country. If you spend time in both the UK and Spain, you are only legally entitled to drive the vehicle for 182 consecutive days.

FAQs - Car Registrations Spain - Car Registrations Spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

uknowwhatimeanharry said:


> You are wrong, this link fully explains.
> 
> See How Long Can I Legally Keep & Drive a UK Registered Car in Spain? - LifeStyle Group
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting your source.


----------



## uknowwhatimeanharry (Oct 19, 2018)

Simon22 said:


> EU law states that a car must be registered where the vehicle is normally kept and that it must also be taxed and insured in that country. If you spend time in both the UK and Spain, you are only legally entitled to drive the vehicle for 182 consecutive days.
> 
> FAQs - Car Registrations Spain - Car Registrations Spain


Well done you have got it. Driving it and keeping it are two different things.:amen:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

None of this discussion about how long a car can stay in Spain on foreign plates is relevant to the OP - they only want to keep it here 6 months anyway, & we're all agreed that 6 months isn't a problem.


NB. Official govt & EU links obviously are more trustworthy than those of random companies.


----------



## uknowwhatimeanharry (Oct 19, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> None of this discussion about how long a car can stay in Spain on foreign plates is relevant to the OP - they only want to keep it here 6 months anyway, & we're all agreed that 6 months isn't a problem.
> 
> 
> NB. Official govt & EU links obviously are more trustworthy than those of random companies.


The OP asked

Does anyone drive their own car down to Spain and stay for 6 months or more without having to register it.

Frank


----------

